
Space-vim is not spacevim – a new vim distribution - liuchengxu
https://github.com/liuchengxu/space-vim
======
liuchengxu
Hi, guys. Space-vim is just another vim ditribution, which is inspired by
spacemacs.

You may ask since we have a
spacevim([https://github.com/ctjhoa/spacevim](https://github.com/ctjhoa/spacevim))
already, why I bother to develop space-vim? Although spacevim is a great work,
I think space-vim is more elegant, not only the extensibility but user-
friendly. It imitates spacemacs in a high level. Personally, space-vim is more
beautiful due to a new colorscheme derived from spacemacs-dark theme!

For now, If you are interested in space-vim, there is only a very breif
introdution for English users, sorry for that.

